# S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat SCREENS!



## AphexDreamer (Oct 2, 2009)

Game runs super smooth With 30FPS and up with the settings shown below. Forgot to check detail textures. BTW Russian Version of the Game is out which is what I got, I have my ways of getting it and its legal.































































More to come, maybe .


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2009)

do want


----------



## laszlo (Oct 2, 2009)

have it


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 2, 2009)

Want now!!!!


----------



## FilipM (Oct 2, 2009)

....

So how does the story of the game continue? Timeline wise, it's Clear Sky, then Shadow of Chernobyl, where does this fit?


----------



## 10TaTioN (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, but this looks ugly:






Specially the bullet, is it with everything on low or what?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 2, 2009)

It's Dx10. I wanna see some Dx11 pics!  The X-ray is on the Dx11 list...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 2, 2009)

It is indeed and I really want this game. I hope someone with a 5870 posts some results et al.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 2, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Game runs super smooth With 30FPS and up with the settings shown below.



I would hope so with a 3870x2 at 1280x1024.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 2, 2009)

10TaTioN said:


> Don't get me wrong, but this looks ugly:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091002/xrEngine 2009-10-02 01-22-18-17.jpg
> 
> Specially the bullet, is it with everything on low or what?



Well to start it's a jpg would of been better in PNG and second it's hosted on TPU so thats another hit in quality there too.

They need to be hosted some were else at least they would look better then


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 2, 2009)

STALKER is one of the few games I like and play on occasion. This looks pretty creepy and industrial and that's a good thing  Thanks for the SS.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 2, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> I would hope so with a 3870x2 at 1280x1024.



I actually get higher FPS on my HDTV at 1960x1080. And plus Clear Sky ran less with worse Quality.

I'll try and find more Beautiful screens and save a few in PNG so I can eliminate some complaints. I was pooped yesterday and slept but I'll get some more.


----------



## Kenshai (Oct 2, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> *I actually get higher FPS on my HDTV at 1960x1080.* And plus Clear Sky ran less with worse Quality.
> 
> I'll try and find more Beautiful screens and save a few in PNG so I can eliminate some complaints. I was pooped yesterday and slept but I'll get some more.



There's no way that quote can be true, not meaning to offend but 1920x1080 is 58% more that has to be rendered.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow this footages looks very good, i have all the stalker series can't wait for this, a MUST have game !!


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 2, 2009)

I played the first STALKER and it really was a notable game, despite all its minor flaws. The environment is unique, and it is incredible to walk around on a rainy night, you almost feel cold from just playing it 

One thing I didn't like was the system requirements. The game was very heavy on the machines, especially if you upped the AA.

It's also nice to see that this new game seems to be better optimized than Clear Sky. Maybe I'll grab a copy one of these days


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 2, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> There's no way that quote can be true, not meaning to offend but 1920x1080 is 58% more that has to be rendered.



I know I was shocked too. I think its cause on my HDTV its projector and does 1080i which has a refresh rate of 30hz so I think that has something to do with it. I'm not alone, someone else started a thread about it here too.

Dang the Game has been nothing but dark. A cool Nuclear Storm did just happen. I made a Video of it. I'll have to convert it first.































Love the weather in this game and Just look at those rain drops.  My Vsync stopped working and I want to say its might be using DX9 and not 10 even though I told it to use 10. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 3, 2009)

OMG I can't wait for this game! I just re-played the first one and Clear Sky was amazing as well. When is this hitting the north american market?


----------



## largon (Oct 4, 2009)

Funny the developer can't even match the visual quality of a properly modded SHoC - after two whole sequels.


----------



## hhiker (Oct 11, 2009)

Adding a few screesnots .... 
- they just gave a blowout warning ... time to stop playing outside 






- just some sunny landscapes 





- swamp bloodsucker - nice surprise  





- swamp sucher again... i have the surprise this time 





- amphibous zombies 





- a walk in hte park... er ... on the bridge 





- artifact hunt at the "iron forest"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 11, 2009)

I got to admit, those screens dont seem to show much foliage or detail, will be keeping my eyes open though.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 11, 2009)

stalker is a kind of game that i can play forever even they just continues the storyline i can play 100 sequels of this game.

So freakin awesome game ! Love that screens.


----------



## lococol (Oct 11, 2009)

is it me or are those shots full of 'jaggies' , it looks nice but looks like it needs some AA


----------



## RevengE (Oct 11, 2009)

so whats the story with this one? and when is it coming out for the US?


----------



## burebista (Oct 11, 2009)

Amazing game.


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 11, 2009)

The inventory screen is looking good. The idea of having to use a detector to find anomalies is great!
Looking at the screenshots does no justice to the game. It's one of those cases where you have to play it to see how cool it looks, I think.


----------



## burebista (Oct 11, 2009)

I see SPY! said:


> Looking at the screenshots does no justice to the game. It's one of those cases where you have to play it to see how cool it looks, I think.


Absolutely! The atmosphere cannot be described in screenshots.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah.. Stalker Series.. one of the most immersive games Ive played.. Even beats FallOut 3 in terms of immersiveness imo.

I for one noticed that too.. while playing, I really feel game looks good. But then when I take a screenie, Its not that much of an eye candy.

But then imo, gameplay > graphics. Stalker, obviously, is GAMEPLAY bliss.


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 13, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> There's no way that quote can be true, not meaning to offend but 1920x1080 is 58% more that has to be rendered.


Actualy, its usually always that way if your cpu is under powered. When you play a game at a lower res more of the work is on the CPU rather then the video card. Since his CPU is obviously the bottleneck of his machine then its obvious that his video card would perform better at a higher res. 



AphexDreamer said:


> I know I was shocked too. I think its cause on my HDTV its projector and does 1080i which has a refresh rate of 30hz so I think that has something to do with it. I'm not alone, someone else started a thread about it here too.
> 
> Dang the Game has been nothing but dark. A cool Nuclear Storm did just happen. I made a Video of it. I'll have to convert it first.
> 
> ...



A projector running at 1080i has a refresh of 30hz because its not a progressive scan which has a refresh of 60hz. Meaning with Vsync youll be limited to 30FPS instead of 60. So no, that is not the reason why it performs better.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Oct 13, 2009)

> Since his CPU is obviously the bottleneck of his machine then its obvious that his video card would perform better at a higher res.


not really better.. more of the zenith in which all machines, intel, amd, quads, and duos, are equal.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Actualy, its usually always that way if your cpu is under powered. When you play a game at a lower res more of the work is on the CPU rather then the video card. Since his CPU is obviously the bottleneck of his machine then its obvious that his video card would perform better at a higher res.
> 
> 
> 
> A projector running at 1080i has a refresh of 30hz because its not a progressive scan which has a refresh of 60hz. Meaning with Vsync youll be limited to 30FPS instead of 60. So no, that is not the reason why it performs better.



Nope I would get 60FPS, vsync off. I know why its 30 htz I just can't tell you why its smoother. I know its weird but I'm not alone, I can't find the thread but some one posted the exact same thing. I"m not lying and If you won't believe me then fine. I would record it or something but I can't connect my PC to that TV anymore its all fed up when I do.


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 14, 2009)

I just explained to you WHY it performs better on your higher res TV and if you would have taken the time to read i said with vsync ON it would be limited to 30FPS because of the 30hz interlaced scan.



Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> not really better.. more of the zenith in which all machines, intel, amd, quads, and duos, are equal.


My 280 performs better at a higher res than at a lower because the workload is being put on my GPU rather then the CPU. Its quite simple really. Its sorta like how SLI isnt used unless your running a high res. Same concept.

(This is basing on the current machine im running on, and not my 720be rig i sold.)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I just explained to you WHY it performs better on your higher res TV and if you would have taken the time to read i said with vsync ON it would be limited to 30FPS because of the 30hz interlaced scan.
> 
> 
> My 280 performs better at a higher res than at a lower because the workload is being put on my GPU rather then the CPU. Its quite simple really. Its sorta like how SLI isnt used unless your running a high res. Same concept.



its 30FPS, being shown twice. (60 frames, but only 30 "unique" ones)

this could appear smoother than say, 40FPS being shown once.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 14, 2009)

I finished this game 2weeks ago,I ordered it from russia,as there relese date was something early october.It was definetly better than previous parts of game.Nicer graphic.I think it had DX11 option but i dont got DX11 card.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 14, 2009)

stalker i love this game very much , but like i see the graphic of this one look like clearsky no update


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its 30FPS, being shown twice. (60 frames, but only 30 "unique" ones)
> 
> this could appear smoother than say, 40FPS being shown once.



A screen with a refresh of 30hz is limited to 30fps.

30fps is 30fps.


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 14, 2009)

i love the stalker games...but i am tired of the same guns over and over
i mean come on! we already know which guns to use and upgrade and which to avoid lol


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 14, 2009)

Its the same in RL. You can only use what your issued unless millitary chaps got smart and started using the enemies free guns =D


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> A screen with a refresh of 30hz is limited to 30fps.
> 
> 30fps is 30fps.



you're getting two seperate things confused. its how interlaced signals work - they get X in, and double it when they put it out.

there is only X (30) source frames, but they can (not will, CAN) show each frame twice to make the image look smoother.


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 15, 2009)

And your getting what im saying confused. I said with vsync ON a 30hz screen is limited to 30fps.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> And your getting what im saying confused. I said with vsync ON a 30hz screen is limited to 30fps.



30 source frames, yes.

but that doesn't mean that the screen or projector cant modify the image AFTER its been received.

my samsung 24" has a 120Hz panel, with a 60hz input. i may only get 60 unique frames put in, but i get a 120Hz image - its doubling every frame, so in a way it is 120FPS - 120 frames are displayed on screen every second, its just that half of them are duplicates of the frame before it.


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 15, 2009)

Um no, thats not how that work. If it has a 60hz input then your getting 60hz unless otherwise specified. Everybody has to be running 120 in or to be running 120.

Not only that, but its not doubling the image frame at all. A refresh rate is the frequency in which your monitor refreshes its horizontal or vertical axis. Without Vsync you can have as many frames as the PC can render or the maximum frames the game engine will allow. With vsync turned on your syncing with the vertical refresh to reduce image tear from having a higher output than the screen can refresh itself too. 

The more technical explination is your buffer is being limited to your screens refresh so that you can only view one screen (frame) at a time. Since 60fps is the optimal performance figure having vsync on with a machine that adequately performs shouldnt hinder performance, but only make visual quality better. 

With LCDs it dosent really matter because refresh is based on cathode flicker. Instead we refer to as response time. So really, all your doing is limiting your frames to whatever refresh you have. To fully understand what i meant by "30fps" Google the difference between interlaced and progressive scanning. It will explain where that came from, and also i said while turning Vsync on. With a refresh of 30 it would limit you to 30fps of the machine but its consistent so it makes for a smoother experience.


----------



## klouxx (Oct 15, 2009)

Can you help me,please ??
I don't know what to do here. I attached 2 pictures.
Please help me. Thanks.


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 15, 2009)

create another thread dude. no thread hijacking


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 15, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Um no, thats not how that work. If it has a 60hz input then your getting 60hz unless otherwise specified. Everybody has to be running 120 in or to be running 120.
> 
> Not only that, but its not doubling the image frame at all. A refresh rate is the frequency in which your monitor refreshes its horizontal or vertical axis. Without Vsync you can have as many frames as the PC can render or the maximum frames the game engine will allow. With vsync turned on your syncing with the vertical refresh to reduce image tear from having a higher output than the screen can refresh itself too.
> 
> ...




Dude...:shadedshu

This is what he is talking about, you don't seem to understand.

"Unlike computer monitors, HDTV and some DVDs, analog television systems use interlace, which decreases the apparent flicker by painting first the odd lines and then the even lines (these are known as fields). This doubles the refresh rate, compared to a progressive scan image at the same frame rate. This works perfectly for video cameras, where each field results from a separate exposure - the effective frame rate doubles, there are now 50 rather than 25 exposures per second"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refresh_rate

That is how it works, especially with my HDTV that does 1080i. And just so we are clear, I'm talking about Vsync being off. Yes it true that when its on your frames get synced with your Refresh rate but what is stated above is also true.


----------



## PP Mguire (Oct 15, 2009)

I know exactly how it works, since you wikid then you would know that the information im saying is correct too. Im talking from a vsync point of view.

The point of the matter was though, was the guy was getting smoother experience from playing on his TV rather than his lower res monitor. I explained why previously.

If your getting 30fps then your getting 30fps. Period. If your computer is only capable of an output for certain settings of 30fps theres no way your monitor, CRT, HDTV ect can magically "double" your initial frame rate. Thats what IM saying.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 21, 2009)

An interesting insight into DX10 v 11 performance et al in CoP 'ere.


----------



## Stonesour767 (Oct 21, 2009)

Its a good fun game, i'm liking it a lot more the clear sky AND SHOC. I think if they comibined all 3 into one game that would be perfect, just add more missions, weapons, suits, monsters etc. Only problem i have at the mo is that im now getting some artifacts, graphics wise, not things you find in anomalies!


----------

